# Grooming Day



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

Just wanted to share, Milo was groomed yesterday and I love how he looks… big brown eyes and so soft too!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Freckles said:


> Just wanted to share, Milo was groomed yesterday and I love how he looks&#8230; big brown eyes and so soft too!


!Que guapo! (how handsome) You are making the rest of us look bad amigo Milo! Is this your birthday grooming, (wink, wink). I'd love to come over and sniff all those tools in the background of your picture!

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Milo is smiling, he knows he looks handsome.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Milo looks great! The groomer did a fantastic job! Looking good Milo!


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Another pretty boy! Love the shorter body trim along with the long ears. His eyes look enormous. Very handsome boy.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Soooo cute!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice job on a very cute boy!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Love his new do! Very handsome boy.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

so adorable!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## Freckles (Feb 2, 2015)

Thank you everyone


----------

